# Italcanna Vector B4



## dsurf

Outstanding long distance rod perfected by the Italians. The A4 model is more for tournament casting...this B4 can handle some serious long distance fishing....New condition, I've throw it a few times with 9 oz...no problem. Includes two coasters and very high quality two section rod case.
Equipped with the finest long distance guides on the planet (first guide is RV titanium with SIC ring, remaining guides are titanium torzite, tip top is titanium SIC. Butt was cut down so full length is now 13'3". Here's what Nick at Breakaway tackle say about them. Blank alone is $500. These guides and build add another $225++. My price $599 plus shipping. Will accept cashiers check, personal check (will hold 5 business days), or Paypal (add $18 for fees).
Here's what Nick (Breakaway Tackle) says about these rods:

*Italcanna rods.* The new Vector series is entirely computer designed and repeatedly tested on various tournament fields by casters, who found, in most cases, an improvement of the previous distances. To confirm this, the Vector rods have broken two Italian Records that had been unbeaten for over 10 years. The Vector is able to deliver outstanding performances through the use and the processing of high quality materials, which also made possible a new record of lightness in this rod’s category. The tip’s stability during Built is another point of strength.


----------



## dsurf

Built conventional.


----------



## dsurf

Closed.


----------

